# Michael Vick...



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just wanted to share this blog post:

http://dogtime.com/michael-vicks-latest ... vable.html

"It's almost as if everyone wanted to hate me. But what have I done to anybody? It was something that happened, and it was people trying to make some money."

Um, EXCUSE ME, Michael Vick... What have you "done to anybody"??? Hmm... let's see, I don't know... You kind of tortured and killed hundreds of dogs, and then left the entire mess for the shelters and humane societies to try to clean up after... So I'd say you've done more than enough to make everyone hate you...

The dumbest part is that he things his motives are justifiable? That he was just "trying to make some money"? He had so much money already from his career, I don't see how this was at all some sort of a desperate situation.

Maybe if he donated his time and money to help clean up the mess he's made of these poor dogs, then maybe he could be considered somewhat redeemed... but really?? He's trying to be the victim in this situation?????!?!?!?!?! :evil: :evil: :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Sorry.... I had to rant... People like this makes me furious!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a disgusting, pathetic man.

"I miss having dogs. Boohoo, poor me"

WHAT? He is flippin evil!

I loved what the blogger put after that quote though, about pedophiles missing children and alcoholics missing alcohol. Valid points.

Great article. I'm happy that people are speaking out again Vick. He is nutso bonkers and deserves a lot more punishment than what he got.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Being a family friendly site, I just want to warn that the stuff that "thing" did are... Horrific and may need censoring for younger children if anyone wishes to google just exactly what the "thing" did to dogs.

What's worse is that, if I remember correctly(he was the focus of a blog post on a horse blog I frequent) the President personally called the Eagles owner and congratulated him on signing michael vick.

Obama calls Eagles owner

Dog friendly blog on their thoughts about the phone call


----------

